# 2009 College Basketball Coaching Changes Thread



## Quinn

It's that time of the year again. As in previous years, here's a run-down of the current openings. Plenty of time to fill in the blanks by all of us:

2009 College Basketball Coaching Changes

3/23/09:

Updates & Timeframe: 
3/21/09: No News on Kentucky; Candidate Updates (Alabama, Appalachian St, High Point, Tennessee St)
3/20/09: Candidate Updates (BU)
3/17/09-3/19/09: New Candidates Added
3/16/09: Virigina's Leitao Out , Cal-Poly Fires Coach, Appalachian St. Coach Out
3/15/09: North Florida Fires Coach
3/13/09: Arizona and BU updates
3/12/09: Texas-Pan American fires coach; SEMO Hires Nutt
3/11/09: BU Fires Wolff After 15 Years


Current Coach Openings and Candidates


Alabama:

Former Coach: Mark Gottfried
Interim Coach: Philip Pearson

Confirmed Candidate: Anthony Grant (VCU coach)

Potential Candidates: Frank Haith (Miami coach), Tim Floyd (USC coach), Mike Anderson (Missouri coach), Oliver Purnell (Clemson coach), T.R. Dunn (NBA Assistant, Houston)

Other Potential Candidates:
Tubby Smith (Minnesota coach), Mike Davis (UAB coach), Sean Miller (Xavier coach), Brad Stevens (Butler coach), Steve Alford (New Mexico coach), Cliff Warren (Jacksonville coach), Dana Altman (Creighton coach), Jeff Jones (American coach), Russ Pennell (Arizona coach)

Contract Coaches (coaches who have just renewed at their school or in the process): Brian Gregory (Dayton coach), Leonard Hamilton (Florida St coach)



Appalachian State:
Former coach: Houston Fancher.

Potential Candidates: Buzz Peterson (former Appalachian St. coach), Mike Muse (Wake Forest assistant), James Holland (Alabama assistant), Mike Matheny (Davidson assistant)

Others: Murray Bartow (ETSU coach), Mike Leaf (Winona St. coach), Matt MacMahon (App St assistant), Dalonte Hill (Kansas St assistant), Darren Metress (Augusta St coach)

Longshots: Phillip Pearson (Alabama interim coach), Dennis Felton (former Georgia coach)




Arizona:
Interim coach: Russ Pennell

Potential Candidates: Tom Izzo (Michigan St coach), Mark Few (Gonzaga coach), Randy Bennett (St. Marys coach), Jaime Dixon (Pitt coach), Sean Miller (Xavier coach), Rick Pitino (Louisville coach), Tubby Smith (Minnesota coach), Reggie Theus (former NMSU coach), Lon Kruger (UNLV coach), Russ Pennell (current interim coach)




Boston University:

Former Coach: Dennis Wolff

Potential Candidates: Tom Herrion (Pittsburgh associate head coach), Andre LaFluer (UConn assistant), Richard Pitino (Louisville assistant), Ed Pickney (NBA assistant), Pat Duquette (Boston College assistant), Pat Skerry (Providence assistant)
Others:
Steve Masiello (Louisville assistant), Walter McCarty (Louisville assistant), Tim Welsh (former Providence coach), Scott Spinelli (Texas A&M assistant), Orlando Vandross (BU assistant), Frank Sullivan (former Harvard coach)




Cal-Poly:
Former coach: Kevin Bromley
Potential Candidates: Bob Cantu (USC assistant),Greg Gottlieb (Cal assistant), Scot Pera (Arizona St. assistant)

Others:

Other Potential Candidates & Longshots: Jeff Oliver (Cal St San Bernardino coach), Bob Burton (Cal St Fullerton coach), Jim Saia (Fresno Pacific coach), Cameron Dollar (Washington assistant), Dedrique Taylor (Arizona State assistant), Scott Garson (UCLA assistant), Steve Henson (UNLV assistant), Kyle Smith (St. Mary's assistant), Dick Davey (Stanford assistant), Jay John (Cal Assistant Coach), Donny Daniels (UCLA assistant), Brad Holland (UCSB assistant)




Elon:

Former Coach: Ernie Nestor

Potential Candidates: Doug Novak (Citadel assistant), Vince Alexander (USC Aiken coach), Jeff Battle (Wake Forest assistant), Larry Harris (NCSU assistant), Matt Ridge (Davidson CC coach), Jim Corrigan (ODU assistant), Ryan Odom (VPI assistant), Lewis Preston (Penn St assistant),

Longshots: Chris Mack (Xavier assistant)

No Longer Candidates: C.B. McGrath (UNC Assistant), Buzz Peterson (former Coastal Carolina coach)





Georgia:

Former Coach: Dennis Felton
Interim Coach: Pete Hermann

Potential Candidates: Anthony Grant (VCU coach), Mike Anderson (Missouri coach), Jeff Capel (Oklahoma coach), Dino Gaudio (Wake Forest coach), Brad Stevens (Butler coach), Reggie Theus (former NMSU/Sacramento Kings coach), Mike Davis (UAB coach)

Contract Coaches (coaches who have just renewed at their school or in the process): Brian Gregory (Dayton coach), Leonard Hamilton (Florida St coach) 




High Point:

Former Coach: Bart Lundy

Potential Candidates: Pat Kelsey (Wake Forest assistant), GG Smith (Loyola asst), Ryan Odom (Virginia Tech assistant), Scott Cherry (South Carolina assistant)

Others: Matt Ridge (Davidson County CC Coach), Russ Willemsen (Tenn Tech assistant), Dave Odom (former Wake Forest/SC coach), Marlon Sears (High Point assistant)
Others Possibilities: Bob Staak, Paul Westhead, Rusty LaRue



North Carolina Central:
Former coach: Henry Dickerson

Potential Candidates: Richard Morgan (Appalachian St assistant), Guelle Moten (NCCU assistant)





North Florida:
Former Coach: Matt Kilcullen





Tennessee State:

Former Coach: Cy Alexander
Interim Coach: Mark Pittman

Potential Candidates: Tony Jones (Tennessee assistant), John Cooper (Michigan assistant) Jerry Dunn (former Penn State coach), Robert McCallum (former USF coach)





Texas - Pan American:

Former Coach: Tom Schuberth
Potential Candidates: Mark Slessinger (Northwestern State assistant), Kevin Johnson (former Centenary coach)




Virginia:

Former Coach: Dave Leitao
Potential Candidates: Tubby Smith (Minnesota coach), Jeff Capel (Virginia coach), Sean Miller (Xavier coach), Anthony Grant (VCU coach), Craig Robinson (Oregon State coach)


----------



## TM

KENTUCKY
Former Coach: Billy G
Potential Candidates: Rick Pitino, BlueBaron, Christian Laettner
Other Possibilities: Ashley Judd


----------



## bball2223

:lol:


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> KENTUCKY
> Former Coach: Billy G
> Potential Candidates: Rick Pitino, BlueBaron, Christian Laettner
> Other Possibilities: Ashley Judd


I have been contacted and offered a multi-year deal worth 3.5 mill a year. I'm still undecided on what to do... :crazy:


----------



## TM

don't take it. you can do better.


----------



## BlueBaron

I think so too. Alabama here I come!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tubby got Minny in and Billy G couldn't get Kentucky in? Hmmmm


----------



## BlueBaron

Shut up.


----------



## Quinn

More updates added today:
* Leitao Out at Virginia
* North Florida Cans Coach
* Cal-Poly Coach Fired
* Appalachian St. Coach Out


----------



## Quinn

A few updates made yesterday.

Phillip Pearson as a near legit candidate for the App St job now...


----------



## Quinn

updated for 3/23/09


----------



## bball2223

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4014984


Anthony Grant has 2nd interview with Alabama.


----------



## Quinn

More updates...

High Point looks to have hired Scott Cherry as it's next coach.


----------



## apelman42

You can take Tubby off of that Virginia list. I read somewhere that says he'll be back in Minneapolis next year.


----------



## TM

Just heard an interview with Forde. He generally knows what's goin on at UK - well, if it involves A. Judd he does. Anyway, he thinks B.G. will be out by tomorrow. Donovan appears to be at the top of the list again.


----------



## bball2223

I'll be completely honest Gillispie getting fired is bull**** and I feel terrible for the guy if this is true. 


Answer me this, What coach in his right mind wants to go to Kentucky to coach? Here's Tubby Smith's record and results at Kentucky:



1997-1998 Kentucky 35-4 14-2 1st NCAA Champions
1998-1999 Kentucky 28-9 11-5 3rd NCAA Elite 8
1999-2000 Kentucky 23-10 12-4 T-1st NCAA Round 2
2000-2001 Kentucky 24-10 12-4 T-1st NCAA Sweet 16
2001-2002 Kentucky 22-10 10-6 T-2nd NCAA Sweet 16
2002-2003 Kentucky 32-4 16-0 1st NCAA Elite 8
2003-2004 Kentucky 27-5 13-3 2nd NCAA Round 2
2004-2005 Kentucky 28-6 14-2 1st NCAA Elite 8
2005-2006 Kentucky 22-13 9-7 6th NCAA Round 2
2006-2007 Kentucky 22-12 9-7 4th NCAA Round 2


And he got canned. Gillispie is getting canned after two seasons it appears. The athletic administration, and alums of Kentuky (those saying can Gillispie) are an embarrasment.


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't feel terrible for the guy, his wallets now fat and he can go on to the next school and collect another fat paycheck. I can see a school like Oregon throwing a lot of money at him.

What it shows is how retarded the people at Kentucky are.


----------



## TM

bball2223 said:


> I'll be completely honest Gillispie getting fired is bull**** and I feel terrible for the guy if this is true.
> 
> 
> Answer me this, What coach in his right mind wants to go to Kentucky to coach? Here's Tubby Smith's record and results at Kentucky:
> 
> 
> 
> 1997-1998 Kentucky 35-4 14-2 1st NCAA Champions
> 1998-1999 Kentucky 28-9 11-5 3rd NCAA Elite 8
> 1999-2000 Kentucky 23-10 12-4 T-1st NCAA Round 2
> 2000-2001 Kentucky 24-10 12-4 T-1st NCAA Sweet 16
> 2001-2002 Kentucky 22-10 10-6 T-2nd NCAA Sweet 16
> 2002-2003 Kentucky 32-4 16-0 1st NCAA Elite 8
> 2003-2004 Kentucky 27-5 13-3 2nd NCAA Round 2
> 2004-2005 Kentucky 28-6 14-2 1st NCAA Elite 8
> 2005-2006 Kentucky 22-13 9-7 6th NCAA Round 2
> 2006-2007 Kentucky 22-12 9-7 4th NCAA Round 2
> 
> 
> And he got canned. Gillispie is getting canned after two seasons it appears. The athletic administration, and alums of Kentuky (those saying can Gillispie) are an embarrasment.


I believe the wins/losses are only a part of it, bball. They say he hasn't done too well with the players and then with the alums. He may not have been the guy for the job. It's about PR when it comes to some of those schools.


----------



## Quinn

Updates:
*
Tennessee St. Hires Cooper
Gillespie Reported Out at Kentucky*


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> I believe the wins/losses are only a part of it, bball. They say he hasn't done too well with the players and then with the alums. He may not have been the guy for the job. It's about PR when it comes to some of those schools.


That could be true, I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## BlueBaron

The win/loss record had nothing to do with it. In Kentucky the Wildcats bball coach is the most visible person in the state. More so than the governor. Gillispie doesn't like the spotlight. He supposedly is a very private and shy person. He had nothing to do with the AD or the big time boosters. Being the coach at UK is more than coaching. You are an ambassador for the program. He didn't want to do that. He said that wasn't in his job description. There are also allegations of player abuse on several occasions. I really like the guy. I wish he handled things differently. He'll have success wherever he goes next.


----------



## BlueBaron

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't feel terrible for the guy, his wallets now fat and he can go on to the next school and collect another fat paycheck. I can see a school like Oregon throwing a lot of money at him.
> 
> What it shows is how retarded the people at Kentucky are.


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## HKF

Gillispe is going to go back to Texas and one of those programs is going to open up (perhaps the University of Houston or SMU) and he's going to win there. This guy can coach and recruit, but perhaps the pressure cooker of Kentucky isn't right for him because he honestly doesn't give a crap. He's a great coach. I mean he turned around UTEP and Texas A&M from the dark ages. He belongs in Texas.


----------



## BlueBaron

I was thinking Texas Tech would be a nice place for him.


----------



## Diable

Kentucky has to overpay.You're offering a job where it's guaranteed that nothing you do will ever be enough.Noone is walking into that if they can get another good paying job where you win 20-25 games and everyone will think it's a great season.


----------



## BlueBaron

No one is walking into it... No one's name is Billy Donovan.


----------



## zagsfan20

BlueBaron said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.


Explain to me why?


----------



## brasco1

*Gillespie out at Kentucky??*

I hope it's not true, he deserves a little more time + it seems like a very expensive buyout.

http://www.hoopdirt.com/


----------



## TM

He just did



> The win/loss record had nothing to do with it. In Kentucky the Wildcats bball coach is the most visible person in the state. More so than the governor. Gillispie doesn't like the spotlight. He supposedly is a very private and shy person. He had nothing to do with the AD or the big time boosters. Being the coach at UK is more than coaching. You are an ambassador for the program. He didn't want to do that. He said that wasn't in his job description. There are also allegations of player abuse on several occasions. I really like the guy. I wish he handled things differently. He'll have success wherever he goes next.


----------



## TM

if it wasn't official enough...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4021232


----------



## apelman42

I wonder what a guy like Bo Ryan could do at a place like Kentucky. He fits the description that BlueBaron stated. Bo loves the spotlight and is a great ambassador for the game. He's not much of a recruiter, but with a name like Kentucky, how hard can it be to get blue chippers. 

Everyone seems to think that Bo wants to slow it down, but when we had talent like Devin Harris and Alando Tucker here, we were scoring 70 points a game.

I guarantee Bo Ryan will never be brought up as a replacement though.


----------



## Quinn

Bo Ryan is a true Wisconsin guy. I think UK will have to aim big with only 3 names (Izzo, Calipari, Wright) with a UK guy like Ford as the alternative.


----------



## Quinn

Updates: more candidates added, some early VCU options (all speculation candidates though)


----------



## Blue

Footage of Gillespie being chased by reporters... :laugh:






Good lord, who is seriously gonna want to coach there? I understand passion, but the expectations are ridiculously high, the leash is ridiculously short, & the Kentucky media is ridiculously nuts! I dont see a big time coach(Izzo, Calipari, etc) willing to leaving comforts of there current situation, for the circus that is UK basketball!


----------



## bball2223

Blue Magic said:


> Footage of Gillespie being chased by reporters... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, who is seriously gonna want to coach there? I understand passion, but the expectations are ridiculously high, the leash is ridiculously short, & the Kentucky media is ridiculously nuts! I dont see a big time coach(Izzo, Calipari, etc) willing to leaving comforts of there current situation, for the circus that is UK basketball!


Exactly. Plus MSU and Memphis are way better jobs at the moment anyways. Calipari gets top notch talent and is never challenged until March, and Izzo doesn't even have to leave the state of Michigan to field a final four caliber team. Neither is leaving.


----------



## Nimreitz

apelman42 said:


> I guarantee Bo Ryan will never be brought up as a replacement though.


That's because he'll never leave. And a program like Kentucky wouldn't hire someone as old as Bo, and if I was in their position I wouldn't either.

I can't ever see Tom Izzo leaving MSU either, I don't even know why he would be mentioned. That would be like hiring Bob Knight away from IU in the mid-80s. Impossible.


----------



## BlueBaron

It will be Calipari.


----------



## Blue

BlueBaron said:


> It will be Calipari.


How'd you hear this? I heard Calipari already took his name out yesterday?? :thinking2:


----------



## BlueBaron

JMO... :whistling:


----------



## ATLien

BlueBaron has been put on suicide watch.


----------



## apelman42

If they fire Gillispie for a guy like Travis Ford, that just wouldn't make a whole lot of sense.

Don't get me wrong, Ford is a good coach, but he holds a name that holds the same caliber that Gillispie's name did.

I've also heard that if the AD doesn't get a top notch coach, then he'll be getting canned also.


----------



## Blue

Izzo may be their best hope, but i just dont see it happening.... I think banking on Calapari still is also a reach. He already took his name out, so to go back on his word would be a long shot. UK would have to dish out some serious bank for him to leave. 

He's got 5* recruits lined up out the *** @ Memphis right now, the job security is nice, he's a perrennial lock to win CUSA every year and make the tournament.... I know Kentucky would love to get him, but i dont see what would make him want to go there right now... He's living on easy street right now & has a good situation for himself. Same with Izzo. They both are already @ elite programs and have no real connections to UK... I just dont see it... 

UK's best bet imo is to hire a young rising star to coach and rebuild the program. The fans may need to be a little patient though... I dont think an established coach is gonna be willing to leave their current post to go there right now after how they did Tubby and then now Billy G. The program just doesnt seem all that stable & the higher ups dont seem to have control of things. The fans need to understand that the program needs to rebuild and it wont happen overnight.... Hiring a rising young coach with some new energy would be best for them imo. A guy like Anthony Grant would've been perfect, but idk who else is available out there close to his calibre right now. The quick fix is not the answer imo, but we'll see... I think they'll end up signing Ford or Pelphery, but idk if they will last too long in terms of quickly meeting the fans expectations...


----------



## BlueBaron

Calipari... Stephen A. Smith said so this morning... :whistling:


----------



## HB

Calipari could work there and lets face it the SEC is another cupcake league like the Conf-USA so with his recruits he can beat up on the no-names, but why would he leave Memphis especially with the class he has coming in next year?


----------



## TM

"cupcake league"

you're awesome, hb


----------



## BlueBaron

Cupcake league? I can't even argue about that... :laugh:


----------



## bball2223

ESPN reporting Calipari and UK have legit interest. Bluebaron you motorboatin son of a *****. If this happens UK would have landed the homerun necessary to turn the program around.


----------



## TM

what does the bestest program in the world have to worry about?


----------



## bball2223

I don't know I figured you could give us that insight relayed from Coach K and your plethora of McDonalds All-Americans:biggrin:


----------



## Blue

I'm hearin Calapari to UK is almost a Done D. :uhoh:


----------



## HB

So where do Cousins and Wall end up? I dont see Cousins going to UK if Patterson stays.


----------



## Rather Unique

Blue Magic said:


> I'm hearin Calapari to UK is almost a Done D. :uhoh:


BlueBaron was definitely onto something, i thought he was crazy tho lol. I still don't know why he would wanna leave, due to his situation being so good and 'easy' at Memphis. But i guess some people just like challenges, spot light (and the pressure that comes with it), and money. 

Poor Memphis their program will die in a couple years max. 



HB said:


> So where do Cousins and Wall end up? I dont see Cousins going to UK if Patterson stays.


This can be an interesting month if Cal does end up at UK. According to ESPN, Cousins also considered Washington, NC State, and KSU.


----------



## Blue

HB said:


> So where do Cousins and Wall end up? I dont see Cousins going to UK if Patterson stays.


If they already signed, dont they still have to go to Memphis? Or is a coaching change enough to get out of the contract??


----------



## HB

Katz mentioned something about Cousins not completing his papers yet and could reopen talks. Wall hasnt declared yet. Its Henry that cant wriggle out of his situation.

Wow! Supposedly they offered him 7 mill a year. Granted the boosters will take care of a lot of that, but still thats insane.


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> *Katz mentioned something about Cousins not completing his papers yet and could reopen talks. Wall hasnt declared yet. Its Henry that cant wriggle out of his situation.*
> 
> Wow! Supposedly they offered him 7 mill a year. Granted the boosters will take care of a lot of that, but still thats insane.


Yea Cousins last i heard had not inked yet, and is still a verbal commit, that's the way most sites have him. Wall is still up in the air, with mostly word of mouth (albeit kind of strong) claiming Memphis, so he should have no problem changing his mind. 

Xavier Henry however like HB said is pretty much stuck i believe. I think the NLI (which is what they sign) makes it clear that you sign to the school and not any other factors which includes a specific coach. It's been a while since i've checked up on this, so if there has been a change, he might be lucky, otherwise he's pretty much ******. 

If Cal bolts, things should get interesting.


----------



## Blue

HB said:


> Katz mentioned something about Cousins not completing his papers yet and could reopen talks. Wall hasnt declared yet. Its Henry that cant wriggle out of his situation.
> 
> Wow! Supposedly they offered him 7 mill a year. Granted the boosters will take care of a lot of that, but still thats insane.


Yeah, 7 mil plus incentives... That's just nuts for college Bball. And I hear they may be building a new arena over there as well? it's a revolution!


----------



## Quinn

*Updates:
Calipari to Kentucky near finalized ($40 million over for 6 years)
Memphis Gets Permission for speak to Mike Anderson *


----------



## HB

Lol 7 million for a guy whose highest accomplishment was the NIT. Gotta love it, but he makes them instantly competitive.

Zona needs a coach


----------



## TM

Who are the highest paid coaches right now?


----------



## ATLien

Wow! I don't even think college football coaches get that much per year and they're way more important.


----------



## TM

Is this somewhat accurate?

http://www.americasbestonline.net/index.php/pages/collegebasketballcoaches.html


----------



## Blue

^Coach K should be #3.


----------



## Blue

> The report by WMC's Sports Director Jarvis Greer, which aired at 3 p.m., said that barring any breakdown in negotiations Calipari will take over at UK and will bring his coaching staff, as well as at least two current Memphis players, with him to Lexington.
> 
> Greer said that a "reliable source" told him that the two Memphis players who will transfer to UK are Wesley Witherspoon and Robert Sallie.
> 
> There are reports that at least two members of Calipari's top-rated recruiting class for next season, who have verbally committed to Memphis but have not signed letters of intent, will also follow him to Kentucky.
> 
> LEX 18 will have more on this developing story today beginning at 5.


http://www.lex18.com/Global/story.asp?S=10096463&nav=menu203_4


----------



## croco

So I guess that would also lead to Meeks and Patterson coming back.


----------



## Quinn

And Bennett is leaving Washington St. for the Virginia opening


----------



## HB

Damn he took them from NIT to Elite 8 immediately. That city will be buzzing, I wish I were back there.




> http://www.americasbestonline.net/index.php/pages/collegebasketballcoaches.html



Wow the best coach in America is the tenth best paid, something is seriously wrong with that picture.


----------



## TYO23

Xavier shouldve just came to kansas. I was on kusports and they said andy katz said he wouldnt be shocked if Xavier tries to get out of his letter and come to kansas. OMG at the possibility of having Lance and X.


----------



## zagsfan20

HB said:


> Damn he took them from NIT to Elite 8 immediately. That city will be buzzing, I wish I were back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the best coach in America is the tenth best paid, something is seriously wrong with that picture.


Bennett didn't take Wazzu to the elite 8.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Damn he took them from NIT to Elite 8 immediately. That city will be buzzing, I wish I were back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the best coach in America is the tenth best paid, something is seriously wrong with that picture.


That list is ridiculously out of date. Crean's Marquette salary?


----------



## Quinn

And keep an eye out at Oregon. Kent might be done this week with Mark Few the top target.


----------



## Blue

zagsfan20 said:


> Bennett didn't take Wazzu to the elite 8.


I assume he's implying Calapari will take UK to the Elite 8 next year....


----------



## HB

^Precisely

Orton, Hood, Cousins, Wall, Meeks, Patterson for goodness sakes thats too much talent on one friggin team.


----------



## TM

which is why it wont happen


----------



## BlueBaron

Oh boy. 

35 mill over 8 years makes him the highest paid coach in the country.


----------



## Quinn

Anderson signed a 7 year extension to stay at Mizzou...Floyd becomes top potential candidate

Bone expected to interview at WSU


----------



## Quinn

Sean Miller tops the Memphis wishlist followed by Tim floyd.
Capel now tops Georgia list
Liberty coach McKay potentially to UVA as top assistant


----------



## HB

Memphis should go after Gino Auriema


----------



## TM

Quinn said:


> Capel now tops Georgia list


I just don't see why he would even consider this. Go to another school where football still reigns. Plus he has a nice recruiting class coming in. If anything, it drives up the $$$ and he gets an extension from OU.

I still believe they missed out when they waiting too long for Anthony Grant.


----------



## brasco1

McKay out at Liberty.....

http://www.hoopdirt.com/blog/434b1079/mckay-resigns-at-liberty/


----------



## Quinn

Indeed, off to UVA

*Updates:
* Hampton Coach Out
* Arizona Announcement in Next 48 Hours (Few?)
* Oregon Retaining Kent*


----------



## Rather Unique

Quinn said:


> Indeed, off to UVA
> 
> *Updates:
> * Hampton Coach Out
> * Arizona Announcement in Next 48 Hours (Few?)
> * Oregon Retaining Kent*


I think i just saw on ESPN that Few turned down Arizona. That Capel now tops their list...


----------



## BlueBaron

Zona is reportedly negotiating with Capel. If I'm OU I do anything to keep Capel.


----------



## TM

I just don't get it. He has some big name guys coming. Have those guys signed yet? Or could they go with him to Arizona?


----------



## BlueBaron

Unless they have a clause in their LOI they have to go to OU if Capel leaves. I don't know why he'd leave the Big 12 for the PAC 10 though.


----------



## HB

Zona is a premier basketball program


----------



## BlueBaron

Oklahoma ain't too shabby.


----------



## Quinn

* Looks like Few is staying put. He turned down the Oregon job, his chance to go back "home". Fact that Floyd and Capel are being contacted (Floyd reportedly flew to Arizona today) makes it seem that Few said "no".

* Oregon is staying with Kent (since Few turned it down)

* App St. officially offered to Buzz. We'll know within 48 hours.

* Memphis plans to target Bruce Pearl and Tim Floyd, with big money as the grease. Floyd might be moot is he's in Arizona.


----------



## BlueBaron

Oh man the UT fans would be committing suicide left and right if Pearl were to leave.


----------



## ATLien

If we could be that lucky.


----------



## BlueBaron

:lol:


----------



## bball2223

Floyd to Arizona, holy ****.


----------



## HB

Well USC will always be a football school, so I figure he made a smart move.


----------



## bball2223

They wil be until Carroll leaves, once the Poodle leaves campus they will return to mediocrity.


----------



## BlueBaron

I'm glad Capel didn't take it. I want to see OU do good.


----------



## Quinn

Probably the last update today...

Tim Floyd to Arizona

Memphis might offer even more to Pearl now


----------



## bball2223

Let me reiterate that holy **** about Floyd was a holy **** for how foolish Arizona is for hiring him. Bad Move if you ask me.


----------



## HB

Pearl's a competitive guy and the Conf-USA is an absolute joke. They should go for a Reggie Theus type coach, or shock everyone and target Gino Auriema.

As for Floyd, if you are an Arizona fan you see Nick Young, Taj Gibson, Derozan, Sidney, Mayo all NBA type talent being recruited by Floyd and you might not scoff at the hiring.


----------



## TM

im guessing Sidney can't switch to Zona


----------



## lakeshows

bball2223 said:


> Let me reiterate that holy **** about Floyd was a holy **** for how foolish Arizona is for hiring him. Bad Move if you ask me.


Yep, I agree. I'm a student at USC and I'm glad he's gone. He wasn't a good coach, and he was on real thin ice especially if USC had not won the Pac 10 tournament (since they would have missed the big dance).

Floyd can recruit NBA talent, probably only because he was an NBA coach (and a bad NBA coach at that), but he just can't coach. He's not an answer for a big program, he's a stop-gap.


----------



## bball2223

lakeshows said:


> Yep, I agree. I'm a student at USC and I'm glad he's gone. He wasn't a good coach, and he was on real thin ice especially if USC had not won the Pac 10 tournament (since they would have missed the big dance).
> 
> Floyd can recruit NBA talent, probably only because he was an NBA coach (and a bad NBA coach at that), but he just can't coach. He's not an answer for a big program, he's a stop-gap.


You like Trojan football too? We need a USC fan over on the college footbal section, so when my Irish get that upset this year:biggrin::azdaja:


----------



## lakeshows

bball2223 said:


> You like Trojan football too? We need a USC fan over on the college footbal section, so when my Irish get that upset this year:biggrin::azdaja:


Of course! I religously follow Trojan and Gator athletics. And it would be nice if ND could put up a fight at least so our SOS wouldn't be considered so weak :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223

lakeshows said:


> Of course! I religously follow Trojan and Gator athletics. And it would be nice if ND could put up a fight at least so our SOS wouldn't be considered so weak :biggrin:


:soapbox::biggrin: Hopefully this year will resemble the Bush Push game except we come out with the victory. Hey I can dream can't I?:biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Reggie Theus would be great at USC. New arena, smooth handsome black coach, great recruiting ground and he knows the SoCal area well. Hopefully Mike Garrett reaches out to Reggie.


----------



## Nimreitz

Fair enough, but you know Theus would be better at Memphis than he would be waiting for 5 years for Tim Floyd to retire.


----------



## zagsfan20

Mark Few isn't leaving Gonzaga for a loooong time.


----------



## TM

whata waste because they'll never get past the sweet 16


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> whata waste because they'll never get past the sweet 16


Who? Gonzaga or Arizona? You'd be right on both accounts though.


----------



## TM

now that floyd is there, id have to agree


----------



## T.Shock

I'm not sure how Tim Floyd keeps getting work.


----------



## brasco1

Jones to take over at Boston University

http://www.hoopdirt.com/blog/d55638c6/memphis-seeks-permission-to-speak-with-pearl/


----------



## HKF

Nimreitz said:


> Fair enough, but you know Theus would be better at Memphis than he would be waiting for 5 years for Tim Floyd to retire.


Floyd took the Arizona job.


----------



## ATLien

UGA meeting with Purnell, Haith.


----------



## TM

They're just fishin now. That's ridiculous.


----------



## bball2223

Floyd is now going to stay at USC. This is getting real interesting.


----------



## Quinn

Yup. Looks like ESPN dropped the ball AGAIN. Tim Floyd press conference at USC at 3. Looks like he's staying.


----------



## lakeshows

Floyd thinks he's "building a dynasty and history" here. After his 4th year here and barely making it to the dance and getting bounced in the first weekend again with NBA talent on the roster he's building history. He thinks he's Pete Carrol or something with that resume. :sarcasm:


----------



## Quinn

Cal Poly Hired Seattle U coach Joe Callero


----------



## ATLien

Georgia Hired Nevada coach Mark Fox


----------



## TM

i guess as good as ya can get. so dumb for passing on Grant.


----------



## Blue

^ I think Grant actually passed on them for 'Bama...

Btw, Pearl is re-upping @ UT for probably at least over 2 mil/per


----------



## ATLien

TM said:


> i guess as good as ya can get. so dumb for passing on Grant.


They offered more $ to Mike Anderson than Missouri and he turned 'em down too. I think it's just that Georgia is a lower tier basketball program so they had to go with someone below the radar.


----------



## HB

Its a football school


----------



## TM

ya, that's what everyone keeps saying. what exactly notable have they won recently?


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> whata waste because they'll never get past the sweet 16


Zags have already been to an Elite 8.


----------



## TM

ya, i know. once. but they wont do it again.


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> ya, i know. once. but they wont do it again.


lol, oh okay.:clown:


----------



## TM

that was the adam morrison team, right? gonzaga teams don't have the passion of the old gonzaga teams. i enjoy watching them, but Few would be smart to move on.


----------



## BlueBaron

Few should have went to Georgia or Virginia so he could see what it was like to coach in a real conference.


----------



## BlueBaron

Btw, Mark Fox is a pretty good hire for UGA. I sure liked Pete Hermann though.


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> that was the adam morrison team, right? gonzaga teams don't have the passion of the old gonzaga teams. i enjoy watching them, but Few would be smart to move on.


Nope that was the Dan Monson team. The one with Frahm, Calvary, Hall, Santangelo and Axel Dench.


----------



## TM

HA... then my theory _is_ correct! thanks, hkf

that team had drive. they weren't known. they just had guys that worked hard and had the desire.

i don't see that anymore from those teams. is that inaccurate?


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> HA... then my theory _is_ correct! thanks, hkf
> 
> that team had drive. they weren't known. they just had guys that worked hard and had the desire.
> 
> i don't see that anymore from those teams. is that inaccurate?


Could be I suppose. It was a decade ago. Gonzaga should eventually get over the hump. I mean they collapsed against UCLA in 2006. They had them beat and just choked it away in the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> They had them beat and just choked it away in the Sweet Sixteen.


exactly. there's always something... they make it someday, i'll be the first to congratulate. imo, don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Quinn

Waiting for some sort of final rejection from Sean Miller about the Arizona job. Looks like Arizona is willing to go to about 15 million for 6 years. That's alot of Drachma.


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> that was the adam morrison team, right? gonzaga teams don't have the passion of the old gonzaga teams. i enjoy watching them, but Few would be smart to move on.


That was the Matt Santangelo, Richie Frahm, Casey Calvary teams. He's got some good, different kind of recruits coming in who don't have the self entitlement these recent teams have had. The only thing seperating his teams right now from the great teams in the big conferences is speed.


----------



## zagsfan20

Not sure what bearing conference has to do with getting past the Sweet 16, but in just the recent past George Mason and Memphis did it from small conferences, St. Joes went to the Elite 8 with Jameer Nelson and Xavier has made a couple of elite 8's. I believe Rick Majerus made a title game a ways back as well. This is all off the top of my head, so I'm sure there could be more. When you got a program like Gonzaga and can get recruits away from the big name schools, there's always a good possibility to go far in the tournament no matter what conference you play in.


----------



## HB

Anyone watching the outside the games segment on CBS right now about how Universities are hurting with their sports programs, and they mention how coaches salaries are way too high but yet in the last week or so, coaches are getting top notch offers like nothing's wrong.


----------



## Nimreitz

zagsfan20 said:


> Not sure what bearing conference has to do with getting past the Sweet 16, but in just the recent past George Mason and Memphis did it from small conferences, St. Joes went to the Elite 8 with Jameer Nelson and Xavier has made a couple of elite 8's. I believe Rick Majerus made a title game a ways back as well. This is all off the top of my head, so I'm sure there could be more. When you got a program like Gonzaga and can get recruits away from the big name schools, there's always a good possibility to go far in the tournament no matter what conference you play in.


Didn't Wichita State get to the Elite 8 the same year George Mason made the Final Four?


----------



## Quinn

Some Updates today and some Baylor news...

* Scott Drew rejected feelers from Memphis ($2 million per year)
* UNF fired Baylor assistant Driscoll as their new coach


----------



## Blue

nevermind


----------



## Quinn

BU Hired Villanova assistant Pat Chambers

Still waiting to see how things went for Arizona with Miller and WSU with Mike Davis.


----------



## Quinn

Miller expected to stay at Xavier. Jim Boylen next on the clock for Arizona.


----------



## BlueBaron

Can't say I'm surprised with Miller staying.


----------



## BlueBaron

Miller to Arizona after all...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4045199


----------



## TM

Good decision, imo. Zona got a good deal too.


----------



## croco

TM said:


> Good decision, imo. Zona got a good deal too.


I agree. What else is left for him at Xavier ?


----------



## HB

Punk move though.


----------



## Quinn

Memphis to Promote Josh Pastner to Head Coach

Ken Bone the pick at WSU


----------



## BlueBaron

I thought Pastner would be coming with Cal. Guess not.


----------



## HB

So I heard Cousins has followed Cal to KY and Orton is thinking of bailing, please God let him go!


----------



## Blue

lol, but where would Orton go? Wasn't he considering UF for a lil bit, and UF needs some bigs? There's an extra scholly open if Calathes stays in the draft... Either way, im sure we could make room for him. He would get alot of PT.


----------



## bball2223

With Griffin entering the draft I think Oklahoma has a scholly for him. There should be a better grasp on this kid in a week or so.


----------



## bball2223

And now Rivals said he hasn't asked for a release yet. :wtf:


----------



## BlueBaron

His daddy said he wasn't going anywhere...


----------



## Quinn

More updates...

Seems that the coaching changes are just about to come to an end. All that remains are the hirings at Seattle, UTPA and Appalachian St. these will likely be positions with assistants taking over. There's a chance App St. might poach a Socon or A-Sun coach though.


*FIU Hires Isiah Thomas

Xavier Promotes Mack*


----------

